# Parsons' Sudsy Ammonia Bottle - Worth anything?



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello, first off I must tell you that I am a metal detector and I just happened to run across a bottle dump. So, I grabbed a few of them and brought them home. Here is one of them. Obviously the title says what it is but the bottom of the bottle says: 

 Parsons' Ammonia Co. Inc. 
 21 0 0      6D
 DES. PAT. APPLIED FOR

 If you know anything about this, thanks in advance for sharing. I think the bottle is cool regardless what it is worth. 

 ***I am going to post the other 2 pics. I am new here and thought you can upload all the pics in one message... I guess not.


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

*RE: Another Pic*

Here is another picture


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

*RE: Another Pic*

Here is the last picture


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this is in the wrong section since I do know what it is.

 So, my question would be where can I find info about Parsons' Ammonia bottles? I google them and all I find is there new products.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Garrett,

 Welcome to ABN. In looking at your bottle photos, I believe you have a "Priof" finish on that Parsons. It is helpful for the folks here to see the finish/neck & lip, for deciphering the clues as to manufacture and dating.









  "Ammonia Bottles
 Selling ammonia in bottles goes back at least into the 1870s. Ammonia bottles have a charactertistic oval shape with a small mouth and tapered lip. Most of the pre-1900 bottles were aqua or clear in color. Later bottles were almost always clear.
 Parsonâ€™s Household- CC. Parsonâ€™s started 1876, Columbia Chemical Works Corporation New York Brooklyn New York registered 1907." From Digger Odell.

 Does your finish look like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "#38. "PRIOF" - The "PRIOF" is a proprietary finish variation of the crown cap (#19) and was intended for use with the crown cap closure.  The purpose of this finish was to make it easier to remove the cap in that it could be "pried off" with a non-standard opener without breaking the bottle.  Paul & Parmalee (1973) describe this finish and origin quite well and are quoted below:

 One of the last minor changes or variations of the crown closure was the development of the "Priof" method of bottle finish by the Illinois Glass Company.  The crown bottle, appearing in the early 1920s, had a projecting ledge below the lip of the crown which assisted the consumer in opening the bottle.  By using the ledge as a point of leverage, one could easily pry off the cap by using a knife, key, coin or any flat piece of metal.  One needed only to insert the lever between the ledge and the cap and twist.  Although this type of bottle finish was used sporadically through the years, it never became popular enough to dominate the market.  However, its major advertising feature was that it substantially reduced the number of broken and chipped bottles which resulted from the use of various unconventional openers.

 The "ledge" is visible in the image just above the "PRIOF" embossing; in fact, the embossing is on the outside face of the ledge.  This finish was usually (always?) embossed with REGISTERED PATENTED "PRIOF" horizontally on the lower part of the finish, as shown in the image above.  This finish was not being offered in the 1920 Illinois Glass Company catalog so must have been invented/patented shortly thereafter as noted by Paul & Parmalee above (IGCo. 1920; Paul & Parmalee 1973).  It appears that this finish/closure was by far most commonly used on Citrate of Magnesia bottles made during the 1920s and 1930s, though undoubtedly saw some other use as a beverage finish/closure." Thanks to Bill Lindsey.

 I would highly recommend Bill Lindsey's site to you for your ongoing bottle education. Thanks for showing your finds. Keep on digging and searching.


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

> surfaceone


 
 Thanks for the info. It doesn't have that type of finish. It is a screw on top and it has the lid on it still. I am checkin out that website now. I will keep your info in mind for my future pics.


----------

